# has anyone used storenvy?



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Came across this today Storenvy - Social Shopping Community & Free Online Stores seems great free for shoppers and sellers ,design how u want it,I will sign up and try and compare it tp bigcartel 

If anyone used this service please add ur input here


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, I use Storenvy for some of the Extravaganza t-shirts for our yearly design contests.

It's a pretty easy to setup service. What questions did you have?

You can also find more opinions on the service by searching the forums for storenvy.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, how many shirts can I have up at once? With bigcartle I can put up to 6 (free one) ,and what will be best that or bigcartel, if I already have a site being made which will be better to link to my store page?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Well, how many shirts can I have up at once?


As many as you like. I haven't seen a limit.



> and what will be best that or bigcartel


"best" is different for every business. What's best for me may not be best for you.

I suggest you research them both and figure out which one has the features that your business specifically needs.



> if I already have a site being made which will be better to link to my store page?


Either one will work as a "Store" link on your website. 

Both can be customized to look just like any site layout.


----------

